# افعل 7 أشياء يذوب أمامها قلب المرأة



## ramyghobrial (8 أبريل 2006)

*افعل 7 أشياء يذوب أمامها قلب المرأة*

*افعل 7 أشياء يذوب أمامها قلب المرأة :36_3_15: *​
*​*
هناك أشياء تعجب بها المرأة، وهناك أشياء أخرى تجعلها تذوب عشقا فيك بدون تردد، وتمنحك لقب الرجل الرومانسي المثالي الذي ليس له مثيل: ​
​
خطط للسفر دون علمها 

عليك ترتيب إجازة طويلة عبارة عن سفر في مكان ما من دون علمها، أي أن تفاجئها بأنك رغبت وخططت ونفذت من أجل أن تكون معها في خلوة جديدة بعيدة عن متاعب الحياة والمقربين. ​
​
اهتم بها في مرضها 

الإنسان في حالة المرض يحمل بداخله كل الحب الموجود في العالم لكل من حوله خاصة الذين يهتمون به، فهو مفيهوش نفس يكره حد، بل يكون تفكيره منصبا على من يعتنون به فقط، ولذلك عليك يا عزيزي أن تحضر الدواء لشريكتك وتسأل عنها وتأخذها للطبيب وتشرف على تناولها للدواء بانتظام وتأكد أن هذا الاعتناء يبهرها ويجعلها تذوب حبا فيك. ​
​
احترم عائلتها 

حتى لو كانت شريكتك لديها انتقادات حول عائلتها، وحتى لو كانت هي تعرف كم أنت تكره عائلتها لأسباب مقنعة، إلا أن سؤالك عنهم واهتمامك بمعرفة أخبارهم وإبداء اخترامك لهما يرفع من شأنك جدا لدى شريكتك. 

​
عاملها كملكة 

لا تعامل زوجتك بالصورة التي تتحملها هي، فهي قد تتحمل الانفعال والمشقة والتعب وعدم شراء ملابس جديدة، ولكن تأكد أن معاملتك لها كأميرة متوجة ولو بالكلام فقط، تشعرها بأنها حقا ملكة وتنبهر بأسلوبك، فعليك مثلا أن تخاف عليها من الأعمال المنزلية، وأن تريحها، وتحضر لها العصائر، وتهتم بحالتها الصحية، وتقوم بتدليعها على الآخر كأنك لا تريد منها أن تتحرك بل تجلس فقط على عرش قلبك وتأمرك بما تشاء. ​
​
شراء الأشياء المفضلة 

بالتأكيد أنت تعلم ما هي الأشياء المفضلة بالنسبة لها، ولذلك فعليك استغلال هذه الفرصة وأن تحضر لها هذه الأشياء على سبيل المفاجأة. ​
​
الورود في مكان عملها 

لن أستطيع أن أصف لك مدى سعادة المرأة عند تلقيها بعض الزهور في مكان عملها، فإذا قمت أنت وأرسلت باقة ورود لها فسوف تشعر وكانها طايرة فوق الأرض نظرا لجمال المفاجأة وإظهار حبك لها أمام الزملاء وشعورها بأنها على البال دائما. ​
​
عليك بالطبيخ 

تأكد أن شريكتك سوف تعجب بأي طعام تقوم به من أجلها، وتأكد أيضا أن هذه الخطوة غير متعبة ولا تهين كرامتك، بل عليك فقط أن تلبس مريلة المطبخ وتعد زوجتك بأن الطبيخ مسئوليتك هذا اليوم، وسوف ترى حبها ظاهرا في عينيها. 
​


----------



## Yes_Or_No (8 أبريل 2006)

*فين عصر سي السيد فعلا راح عصر سي السيد يلا بقي امرنا لله *


*شكرا يا رامي علي الموضع الجميل ده*


----------



## وسيم (8 أبريل 2006)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم  ولو أن تلك الأشياء موجودة في الاسلام 

 حيث يقول الله تعالى " و عاشروهن بالمعروف " فهذه الآية تحتوى على الكثير من المعاني


----------



## blackguitar (8 أبريل 2006)

*مممممممممممممممم نصايح حلوة *

*بس اللى تستاهلها*


----------



## †gomana† (8 أبريل 2006)

*موضوع جميل يا روميو*
*بس اللى يفهم معنى الحب ويحترمه اكتر ممكن يتعايش بالحاجات ديه*

*مية مية ربنا معاك يابنى*


----------



## ramyghobrial (9 أبريل 2006)

Yes_Or_No قال:
			
		

> *فين عصر سي السيد فعلا راح عصر سي السيد يلا بقي امرنا لله *
> 
> 
> *شكرا يا رامي علي الموضع الجميل ده*


 
لا ياعم مينا دلوقتي عصر الهانم مراتك هههههههههههههههههههه
اي خدمة على الموضوع


----------



## ramyghobrial (9 أبريل 2006)

وسيم قال:
			
		

> شكرا لك أخي الكريم ولو أن تلك الأشياء موجودة في الاسلام
> 
> حيث يقول الله تعالى " و عاشروهن بالمعروف " فهذه الآية تحتوى على الكثير من المعاني


 
شكرا يااخ وسيم على مشاركتك والحقيقة الحاجات دي موجودة حتى عند اللي بيعبدو اصنام مش في الاسلام بس


----------



## ramyghobrial (9 أبريل 2006)

blackguitar قال:
			
		

> *مممممممممممممممم نصايح حلوة *
> 
> *بس اللى تستاهلها*


 
اكيد حبيبتك هاتستاهلها يابلاك


----------



## ramyghobrial (9 أبريل 2006)

+ Gomana + قال:
			
		

> *موضوع جميل يا روميو*
> *بس اللى يفهم معنى الحب ويحترمه اكتر ممكن يتعايش بالحاجات ديه*
> 
> *مية مية ربنا معاك يابنى*


 
طبعا محدش هايقدر يعملها الا لما يفهم معنى الحب لكن اللي مش بفهم معناه مش هايعرف يعيش اساسا
وشكرا ليكي ياجي جي على مشاركتك


----------



## جيلان (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: افعل 7 أشياء يذوب أمامها قلب المرأة*

اخيرا يا رامى بقيت معانا شوية بس فين ده الى يعمل كل ده وفى ناس بتسئل على عصر سى السيد هههههههههههههههههههه بس بجد الى يحب يعمل اكتر من كده كمان


----------



## Kiril (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: افعل 7 أشياء يذوب أمامها قلب المرأة*

بس انا مبعرفش اطبخ


----------



## fullaty (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: افعل 7 أشياء يذوب أمامها قلب المرأة*

ميرسى جدا يا رامى على الموضوع ده 

وعلى فكرة اى واحده بس من اللى انت قلتهم تجعل المراه تهيم عشقا فى الرجل 

وعلى فكرة يا كيرو مش لازم طبيخ بلاش تلكيك فى حاجات تانية كتير 

ميرسى يا رامى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## @CATHOLIC@ (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: افعل 7 أشياء يذوب أمامها قلب المرأة*

*مشكورررررررررررررر نصائح جميلة منك​*


----------



## koka_jesus (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: افعل 7 أشياء يذوب أمامها قلب المرأة*

مرسى اوى يا رامى بس هو فين اللى يعمل معانا كدة ​


----------



## ramyghobrial (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: افعل 7 أشياء يذوب أمامها قلب المرأة*

صدقوني اللي يعمل كدة موجود وموجود كتير بس دورو كويس


----------



## fullaty (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: افعل 7 أشياء يذوب أمامها قلب المرأة*

ادينا بندور يا رامى ههههههههههههه

مش عندك حد كده هههههههههههههههههههه

احنا عارفين ان موجود يا رامى بس اللى يفهم يا بنى ههههههههههههه​


----------



## بنت الفادى (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: افعل 7 أشياء يذوب أمامها قلب المرأة*

الله الله
بس مين اللى ينفذ الكلام دا
ياسلام يا رامىموضوع جميل
يسلام لو الرجاله تفهم بس​


----------



## ramyghobrial (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: افعل 7 أشياء يذوب أمامها قلب المرأة*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> ادينا بندور يا رامى ههههههههههههه​
> 
> مش عندك حد كده هههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> احنا عارفين ان موجود يا رامى بس اللى يفهم يا بنى ههههههههههههه​


 
ايوووووووووووة بس اللي يفهم عليكي نور


----------



## ramyghobrial (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: افعل 7 أشياء يذوب أمامها قلب المرأة*



بنت الفادى قال:


> الله الله
> 
> بس مين اللى ينفذ الكلام دا
> ياسلام يا رامىموضوع جميل
> ...


 

الرجاله موجودين بس مش اي راجل يعمل كدة
لازم يكون بيحب فعلا بجد 
ومش اي واحدة الر اجل يحبها فعلا بجد


----------



## twety (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: افعل 7 أشياء يذوب أمامها قلب المرأة*

توووووووماااااااااااام

ايه الحلاوة دى بس يا عم رااااااااااامى
شوفلنا كام موضوع بقى من دووووووووووووول

ولا اقولك افتح مدرسه وادى كام كورس كده لشباب اليومين دول
اللى معندهمش غير النطح بس
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## ramyghobrial (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: افعل 7 أشياء يذوب أمامها قلب المرأة*



twety قال:


> توووووووماااااااااااام
> 
> ايه الحلاوة دى بس يا عم رااااااااااامى
> شوفلنا كام موضوع بقى من دووووووووووووول
> ...


 

ماشي يالا انا موافق اي حد عايز درس يراسلني على الخاص :smile02


----------



## فونتالولو (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: افعل 7 أشياء يذوب أمامها قلب المرأة*

هو كلام جميل بس فين اليعمل بيه دلوقتي احنا في عصر ال take way اه هو اصلا في حب ورومنسيه دا كان زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
بس شكرا علي الموضوع مرسى لتعبك


----------



## ايرينى جورج (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: افعل 7 أشياء يذوب أمامها قلب المرأة*

حلو اوى حكاية الغسيل دى 
هههههههههههه
انا موفقة عليها
بس لو كل دة من غير حب مايسواش اى شى 
لان الواحدة بتحس بدةاكيد​


----------



## gigi angel (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: افعل 7 أشياء يذوب أمامها قلب المرأة*

موضوع جميل اوىىىى 
بجد اللى  بيحب ممكن يعمل اكتر من كده


----------



## amad_almalk (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: افعل 7 أشياء يذوب أمامها قلب المرأة*

موضوع جميل جدا الي بيحب واحد يعمل اي حاجه*:yahoo:​*


----------

